# Mecate Reins and Slobber Straps



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I honestly have not used mine in about 6 months, since my horse has been in training, but mine are either Clinton Anderson or Parelli. I really like the feel, and with these reins, IMO, feel is everything. It concerns me that they say these are "stiffer". I like my ropes to fall and feel softly, and feel soft in my hands. I would not think you want a rein that is stiffer, as it may not give you as good a feel.

I matched my slobber straps to my tack, not my horse, like my bridle. I will also honestly say that if I had not been at a Parelli type barn at the time with a BO who knew how to tie it is would still be in the box. Somehow they cannot write instructions good enough.:wink:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Sunset Halters! They're the best. I won purple 11ft roping reins from them in one of their monthly contests and Lacey's green rope halter is from them. They're so so so great and their customer service really couldn't be better, at all. 
That made me super excited. :lol:

I'm not super familiar with mecate reins so I can't be of help at all that way but is there a reason you're getting that kind of rein vs long roping reins (I assume you're looking for them to be connected...), for instance? 

On the roping rein side of things, these are the ones I won and they're fantastic. I use them nearly all the time.
1/2" Yacht Braid Roping Reins by Sunset Halters

They're just heavy enough that neck reining with really long dangly reins is super easy (I like to have really long reins when I use a curb bit and neck rein, I kinda feel like there's more subtle communication that way lol) but they also aren't hard to direct rein in. And they're pretty soft while feeling high quality.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I love Sunset Halters! They're the best. I won purple 11ft roping reins from them in one of their monthly contests and Lacey's green rope halter is from them. They're so so so great and their customer service really couldn't be better, at all.
> That made me super excited. :lol:
> 
> I'm not super familiar with mecate reins so I can't be of help at all that way but* is there a reason you're getting that kind of rein vs long roping reins* (I assume you're looking for them to be connected...), for instance?
> ...


Thanks franknbeans and Wallaby! And I'm glad you like them! 

Yes I feel that they would work better for Sky (who has never had a headstall/ridden completely western in his life) because mecate you can use as a leadrope, as a lungeline, to tie up, as reins, etc. And since he's pretty new at this and still green I want to have the ability to do all of those things with him in a safe manner. If I went with roping reins, then tying on trails would involve him wearing his halter and me bringing a leadrope and then me tying up his leather reins. If he needed to be lunged for some reason then the rider can hop off and lunge him without lugging something around.

It's mainly for the versatility, plus I read that slobber straps weigh the reins (mecate) down so it gives them a different feel than if they were just connected.

But I'm new to this, so this is just what I've read not experienced.

Colour of them is merely for fun but the lady would rather have material reins than leather and I can always get a different pair later 

What do you think?

I'll definitely keep the roping reins and Parelli ones in mind.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the mecate line still attaches to the bit, so if you tie the horse with it, you are still tying a horse via his mouth.
They are handy if you need to lead your horse down a trail or place where you may need to send your horse ahead of you, like over a ditch or creek, and you need more line. And, like you mentioned, if you need to do a quick lunge session for obedience. But, the mecate only attaches to one side of the bridle, so there are thingsyou might have to do to be able to lunge from each side.

If the mecate is too long, it gets in the way. the one I bought is 22 ' and it's too long. It is often getting in my way. 

you are supposed to wear a belt and tuck a fold of the mecate line into your belt, in a way that it will not tighten if you should fall off, but will stay in your belt as you ride . this allows you to access it quickly for "reminder" pops to the horse , if necessaery, and as a lead the minute you step off the horse.

As for the one you have selected, the only real difference is the diameter of the rope; whether she will like a half inch or larger (5/8) some folks find rope reins hard to get used to as it is. I think I might prefer the half inch to the 5/8, but the dif is small.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not sure what Derby rope is, or how heavy it is, that's the problem with buying reins on the internet -you can't feel them before you buy. If you go with those get at least 22ft. , 18ft is too short. 

Your slobber straps depend on the weight of your mecate. You wont need big heavy slobber starps if your mecate has some weight to it. And I like my slobber straps to match my headstall.

We know a gal that custom braids mecates with whatever colors you want, puts a horse or cow hair tassel and braids a fancy pineapple knot on the end. It if interested I can send you the info and some other websites with that kind of stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah agreed Cowchick.. and no clue what derby rope is either! May have to send the lady to the store to pick out reins she likes then since it seems the mecate ones aren't what I originally thought 



tinyliny said:


> the mecate line still attaches to the bit, so if you tie the horse with it, you are still tying a horse via his mouth.
> They are handy if you need to lead your horse down a trail or place where you may need to send your horse ahead of you, like over a ditch or creek, and you need more line. And, like you mentioned, if you need to do a quick lunge session for obedience. But, the mecate only attaches to one side of the bridle, so there are things you might have to do to be able to lunge from each side.
> 
> you are supposed to wear a belt and tuck a fold of the mecate line into your belt, in a way that it will not tighten if you should fall off, but will stay in your belt as you ride . this allows you to access it quickly for "reminder" pops to the horse , if necessaery, and as a lead the minute you step off the horse.



So you think I should get regular reins for him then?

Thanks for the responses, everyone!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> the mecate line still attaches to the bit, so if you tie the horse with it, you are still tying a horse via his mouth.


There is a proper way to tie up your mecate so that when you tie with your lead, it doesn't hurt their mouth. You cross your reins up over their head and throw a half hitch with your lead around the reins by the slobber straps. Tying this correctly puts pressure on the poll just like a halter would.

You can also lunge a horse with the reins tied this way. And hence the handiness of having the 22ft. I fold it a couple of times through my belt like a calf roper does with a jerk line, that way its not in the way but I don't get hung up on it. I have also run it down the inside of my pantleg on my thigh. Mecates do take some getting used to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> There is a proper way to tie up your mecate so that when you tie with your lead, it doesn't hurt their mouth. You cross your reins up over their head and throw a half hitch with your lead around the reins by the slobber straps. Tying this correctly puts pressure on the poll just like a halter would.
> 
> You can also lunge a horse with the reins tied this way. And hence the handiness of having the 22ft. I fold it a couple of times through my belt like a calf roper does with a jerk line, that way its not in the way but I don't get hung up on it. I have also run it down the inside of my pantleg on my thigh. Mecates do take some getting used to
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah that does sound handy but definitely will take some practice. I don't want to stump or confuse my friend :lol: Do you think I should wait on it and just get her regular reins?

There is a new western guy at the barn (haven't met him) but he's apparently an experienced cowboy so I've suggested my friend talks to him to see what he suggests.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL...I hear ya! I guess it would depend on what she is the most comfortable with and maybe the new guy will her some insight. I have always either used mecates or leather split reins with a snaffle so I am fine with both. I have never used roping reins on a snaffle before..so I may be biased! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

On the roping rein front, since I usually leave a halter on Lacey anyway (being nearly blind, it's MUCH easier to lead her by holding on to the part of the halter under her chin - so she knows where I am at all times), I just clip one of the snaps on the reins to the halter and hold the excess rein like it's a really long lead rope. I've also "tied" her like that (I never really tie her to anything out on the trail, I'll wrap the reins/lead rope around something but no solid tying) without issues. However, Miss L is one of those "oh, there's slight tension on the line when I move this way? I'm OBVIOUSLY tied and I OBVIOUSLY can't get away." :lol: I'd imagine that if Sky's a little less docile about tying, that might not work as well.

I can understand not wanting to leave the halter on though. I dislike the look of a halter plus bridle but since I don't really have a choice anymore... haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah his leather one would be too bulky under the headstall and his rope is just barely big enough (will get a different one eventually)

Alright I have some things to think about, thank you!


----------

